# Loud Barking poodle!



## Howard (Jan 21, 2014)

My 10 month old mpoo is always eager to look out the front window and barks uncontrollably when someone walks past. He barks at people who try to come near him on walks, and he barks constantly when there's someone he doesn't know in the house. Any idea how to stop this or at least make it controllable?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm still working (not often enough, I guess lol) on my guys.

Try this and see if it helps. 






Best wishes!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

On walks, is it a fear response (Go away!, Go away!), or excitement (Ooh - a human! Let me attam!)? What you do will depend upon the cause - if it's fear, it's a matter of teaching him humans can safely be ignored, and can even mean Good Stuff for Poodles; if it is excitement I'd concentrate on teaching calmness and self control.

I found Turid Rugaas' little book Barking: the sound of a language very helpful for reducing barking in the house, although I admit mine are a work in progress! I think young dogs have to learn what is/is not worth making a noise about, and in the absence of more experienced dogs we need to tell them. Which means that for several months you actually have to get up, check what is out there, and respond accordingly. I still find that's the best way, but a good indoor recall is also invaluable - a dog rushing to find me can't also be up in the bathroom supervising what is happening in the car park!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Stella barks when she sees anything out of our windows. Most the time this is not a big issue and I have just let it go. However when I took her on vacation and we had the top floor and someone else had the lower, it had to be addressed. I just used a spray bottle and gave her a quick mist when she continued after being told to hush... it worked.


----------



## Howard (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice I'll try it out and see what happens! On walks I've started to say "enough" after a couple of barks, and then reward him when he's quiet...and this seems to be slowly working!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Try redirecting his attention away from the window. Acknowledge that he told you something important (people are going by our house) then engage him in an activity that he really likes and that puts his attention on you and moves him away from the window.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Of course, when all else fails and I am busy, I can stop a lot of the barking by shutting the door so Poppy can't look out of the windows at the front. Sometimes management is the easiest way!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree with fjm and lily, sometimes distraction from whatever's outside or just plain shutting the blinds / door is easier than using the "hush" command. My dog knows hush, but if he's too excited by what's out the window, hush doesn't work very well. But luring him away from the window with recall while holding a piece of liver ALWAYS works.


----------

